
Quantifying happiness in my relationship - Doncametic
https://www.trackinghappiness.com/happy-in-love-happiness-through-love-part-1/
======
slotkin
A while back I built a little webapp that helps you track things like this if
anyone is interested: [https://simple-
decisions.herokuapp.com/](https://simple-decisions.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
thinkingkong
Just tried it. Seems simple and functional. Did it go anywhere?

~~~
slotkin
a couple dozen people use it regularly. nothing exceptional. i find it really
helpful tho!

------
tony_cannistra
cool analysis. curious about how many "negative influence" days are projected
in the future after girlfriend sees her personal life widely disseminated...

~~~
Doncametic
She is luckily okay with it, and supports me :) our relationship is currently
better than ever!

------
rurban
The numbers are clear and secondary data confirms: You need to move to Austria
or Italy.

Vienna is repeatedly selected as best city to live in.
[https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-
advice/vienna-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-
advice/vienna-best-place-live-quality-life-mercer-survey-
sarajevo-a8262976.html)

------
victoriasun
This is awesome! I haven't read your post fully yet so forgive me if you cover
this, but have you heard of those studies that say that the optimal ratio for
good things to bad things in a relationship is 5:1? Sounds like you and your
GF are in an ideal situation :)

~~~
Doncametic
I have read some of those, yes! My mind was blown when I read those since they
matched my current situation at the time to the decimal. If you have any more
links for me, I'd love to read more!

------
avgDev
I think your data would be much different if you were married haha.

Cool project otherwise.

~~~
Doncametic
This analysis was done when my girlfriend and I weren't yet living together.
We currently are renting an apartment together, and this analysis would look
entirely different lol. I will eventually try to update this article with my
latest data :)

------
alanbernstein
This is interesting, but I thought the title was "Quantifying happiness in my
(relationship with data)", not "Quantifying (happiness in my relationship)
with data". As in, "how much value do I get out of tracking my life's data?",
which is a question I'm afraid to learn the answer to myself.

~~~
Doncametic
Haha I didn't think of that. That might be another cool analysis, though I
can't think of a proper method to go with

